# Fiamma level up block collapsing



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just found one of my leveling blocks/ramps is collapsing!! For a number of reasons I have my MH on the ramps when alongside the house so the ramp has had a bit of use.

Has anyone else had this problem?? I thought I would ask before having "words" with Fiamma !!

Hopefully a picture of said ramp is attached 

Next stop is a set of Milenco quattro's I think, anyone got any views on them??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had them sag in the past and bulge out at the sides but so far, never split. On one occasion I had some patent ramps that had a hole to fill them up, so they were light to carry. I filled mine with water (?yes really?) and drove the van up the ramp. After a few seconds the plug came out and jettisoned the contents over some people having a meal It was a hot place in Portugal and thank goodness everyone laughed.
I now use the 'Quad' levelling ramps which I bought on a whim. They have been brilliant even on the worst terrain.

Alan


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Yes, mine have gone the same way. In fact I almost watched it happen when I levelled up on some stoney ground.
I do still use them when levelling is not too great but I also bought a set of Milenco Quattros. The milencos give a greater height adjustment and appear to be stronger, They also do not sink into the ground so easily. BUT they are heavier and bigger.
I also level the van up a bit when at home. This so the water drains off the roof down the back and not over the side and across a window. I use wooden blocks, paving slabs etc.
Let us know if you do decide to tackle Fiamma. I think there are a few members who would be interested.
p-c


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Have been using Milenco Quads for sometime. They are very gud.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had the same problem; ours split rather than collapsed. We told Fiamma, they replaced them via our dealer- even though the originals were not within the guarantee period- and told us we should not park on gravel surfaces.

We were very careful with the new ones and almost always put the yellow grip mats under the levelling ranps to stop them sinking in and to spread the load. Despite this the replacement set are now u/s and a set of Milenco ones are on the list of thing to get before our next trip.

Fiamma were quick to respond. We did send them photos too.

G


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

My Fiamma ones have cracked on the bottom edge, they have only been used for one season so not very happy. :evil: 
I use the solid sort when the van is at the house as I don't need to raise the van very high to get it level and these have shown no sign of wear despite being as old as the ark.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It would appear that I am not alone then !! 

I shall be firing of an email to messrs Fiamma UK very shortly to see what they have to say on the matter. Hardly a ringing endorsement for their product is it?? 

Watch this space for any update !


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fiamma will tell you the same as they said to me...

Don't use them on gravel/uneven surfaces!

Er, I thought that was the point of them?

Milenco now for me.

My last Fiammas lasted four months...


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

This post is interesting to us.

We purchased the black Fiamma Level Maxi levellers at the end of March from Spinneys at Holmes Chapel ready for our six month trip abroad, we purposely bought the maxi size so that they would be up to the job. We started using them, intermittently, mid April and by July they had both split and were useless.

Because of their size and the fact that we had to replace them immediately, we took photographs to show the dealer on our return, with the receipt. We then binned them, being far too big to cart around Europe for another three months.

We went to Spinneys this week and they were not interested in the slightest as we didn't have the original levellers for them to return to Fiamma, even though we had plenty of photographs (dated) and the receipt. They also don't sell them anymore, odd that.

I'm now awaiting a reply from Fiamma.

(if I could work out how to insert an image I would)[/img]


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We had the Fiamma ones for our caravan and they worked fine. When we used them with our motorhome they started to bulge so we decided they were only really suitable for the lighter caravan, despite what Fiamma might say.

We purchased a pair of Milenco ones that came in their own bag at one of the shows. So far so good. We like that they are designed for the wheel to sit on a level and there are 3 levels. Makes it easier when one wheel needs to be on level 2 and one on level 3.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chermic said:


> We had the Fiamma ones for our caravan and they worked fine. When we used them with our motorhome they started to bulge so we decided they were only really suitable for the lighter caravan, despite what Fiamma might say3.


I think Fiamma make it quite clear that caravan levellers will not support a motorhome. There are two types of unstepped yellow ramps, only one of which is said to be able to support a motorhome. Both sets of ramps we've had have been the stepped ones and both split.

G


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

What annoyed me was Spinneys had expected me to carry a heavy, bulky, useless set of ramps around europe for over 3 months just so they could send them back to Fiamma.
So! we couldnt get a refund and even though we had dated photos and a receipt from spinneys he just shrugged his shoulders said "I'm not arguing with you" and that was the end of customer service.
Needless to say after shopping there for about 6 yrs we wont be bothering their sales desk again.

PS
we purchased a set of Thule when in France and they have been fine.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> chermic said:
> 
> 
> > We had the Fiamma ones for our caravan and they worked fine. When we used them with our motorhome they started to bulge so we decided they were only really suitable for the lighter caravan, despite what Fiamma might say3.
> ...


Nope, we did research before buying. They are designed for motor homes with an axle weight of five ton. That said we did buy the big black jobs.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

slippers said:


> What annoyed me was Spinneys had expected me to carry a heavy, bulky, useless set of ramps around europe for over 3 months just so they could send them back to Fiamma.
> So! we couldnt get a refund and even though we had dated photos and a receipt from spinneys he just shrugged his shoulders said "I'm not arguing with you" and that was the end of customer service.
> Needless to say after shopping there for about 6 yrs we wont be bothering their sales desk again.
> 
> ...


Deal direct with Fiamma. They accepted our photos and did not want to see the actual ramps. They authorised our dealer to give us a new pair rather than sending them to us via courier. I wrote to Fiamma Italy.

Do you think the Thule ones are better than-say- Milenco ? We want to buy another set fairly soon and are not sure which make to go for....other than Fiamma that is.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I can only say that the black quad Milenco are in a different league. It is not a ramp, it is stepped, it is certainly strong and high enough but it is still rather heavy. Cheapest price at Motorhome shows that we found was £35, many ask for much more.

Alan


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We sit our Fiamma levellers on a set of monster mats, the mats support them evenly, stopping them bulging out of shape and splitting. They also hold them steady when mounting the levels.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Friant said:


> We sit our Fiamma levellers on a set of monster mats, the mats support them evenly, stopping them bulging out of shape and splitting. They also hold them steady when mounting the levels.


I'm not sure I'd bank on this ! We've used yellow grip mats under our second set of Fiamma ramps and looked after them with loving care and they have still split, like the first pair we had . I suspect you might simply have been lucky.

G


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

We are beginners here and this has been our 1st season. Got around a bit and covered 6K miles both abroad and in the uk. 

Have to say we are not best pleased to find our Fiamma levelers are breaking up already. Not brilliant at all..

I too will take the advice above.

Thanks..  

Alex B ... AB13


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramps*

Had loads of ramps collapse on me, so I make my own out of wood now. The wood is usually free form a skip. I also use tacks so add a piece of rubber mat to the underside to help prevent the ramps from slipping.

Home made ramps

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Russell, I love it!
I will be interested to see version 2, designed for more severe gradients  

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

UPDATE !!!!

I have just had an email from Fiamma asking me to send them some photographs of my ramps (no facility to attach piccies on their "contact us" page) 

So guess what I will be doing in as soon as I get home.

The ramps in question ARE the stepped Level Up jobbies that are designed for motorhomes 

Keep you posted


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Before I knew what I was doing I bought Quatros(after a long wait)

I tried them out at Chertsey when I was solo, so no guidance, and reversed over the top step, flipped up the ramp, which now has a chunk missing.

Not because of that incident, but since then, because we never normally stay on a wildcamping spot for more than one night, I never bother to use the levellers - we just try to pick the most level spot and accept that the shower water may not drain till we move off the next morning - life is too short!  

Tip - if you are not level, make sure you have coasters for the glasses, made from those rolls of non-slip material - a roll costs less than a large dram of whisky  :lol: 

Happy parking  Happy drinking  

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Not a splitting collapsing story but maybe a word of warning.

Outside were we live we used the van as an overspill for the familly visiting us, so I thought I would run it up the levelling blocks, I said to Sandra I will back up on them, so jammed them under the front tyres at the back.
Sandra watch me up I want to be right at the top so tell me when to stop. I started to go up when all of a sudden they slipped on the tarmac surface and shot out of the front of the van right towards my next door neighbours people carrier..

Oh crap I thought expecting them to be embedded in the front of his motor, only to find Sandra laughing her head off and tears running down her face, they had stuck under his wheels just as if I had put them there for him to run up...

Could I get them out they were stuck solid and needed a big lump of wood to knock them out, I make sure I go up forward now, as it has become a standing joke between me and Sandra when ever I use them.


You are all now warned :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not done that with level up ramps but I did do it with a couple of bread crate bases :lol: :lol: , like [email protected]@DY big frisbee's   

I now make sure that I always use them with the "sticky out" bits pointing DOWNWARDS so they grip on/in whatever surface I am on.

Mmmm I wonder if I could start a new competition at MHF rallies??

The winner being the one who can "fire" his bread crate base the furthest :roll: :roll: 

Any takers ??


----------



## JayBe (Jul 17, 2010)

*Fiamma Levellers*

Had no trouble with the original Fiamma levellers, but bought the supposedly HD wider ones (with the hex head grip under) for better support, or so I thought. They began to split at various points at an early stage of use. Probably sub-standard recycled plastic. Is there any point complaining to such a giant as Fiamma as replacements will be no better? 
I think its Millenco next.

JayBe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramps*



rosalan said:


> Thanks Russell, I love it!
> I will be interested to see version 2, designed for more severe gradients
> 
> Alan


Simple Alan

Two more planks of wood go on the ground first, twice the length, same thickness. Then our home made non slip ones go on top - so two steps.

The Millenco etc etc - have a go on them - I bet your tyre looks to be bulging as it will not fit perfectly in the recess. Not for me - and not at that money either.

Home made everytime, just like Yorkshire pudding.

Russell


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

The monster mats are specially designed to go under the Fiamma levels and support them, unlike the yellow grip mats. Watch the YouTube video, it convinced us and we've been using them to great effect for 3ish years.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Never been very impressed with Fiamma stuff, usually poor quality and not cheap.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

UPDATE.

Just had an email from Fiamma apologising for the delay in responding to my emails.

After the apology was notification that a new set of level Up ramps are in the post to me FOC  RESULT 

I wasn't asked for any form of receipt ( they are probably 6 or 7 years old!!!) 

Interestingly they were a pains to tell me that the level up ramps are now grey rather than yellow???? I wonder if they are a different type of plastic now? I am not really that worried, if the new ones last as long I will be content!!

I suspect they are aware of a problem as a previous poster had theirs replaced without query.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Fiamma's split so now use Milenco Quads.
Even they are showing signs of wear.
Two problems we have found with the Milenco's is the weight 
On a reinforced grass pitch they do not grip due to the fact the base is flat and are ejected from under the wheels. 
I use a rock peg behind the ramp on these pitches.
eg. Gandspette in Epperleques.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I've managed to avoid the splitting problem in our Fiamma level-up ramps by screwing a piece of marine play to the underside of each ramp, just a tiny bit larger in length/width than the ramp.
Self-tapper screws every 6 inches or so around the bottom of the ramp screwed downwards into the wood.
A quick coat of Hammerite (as that's all I had knocking around at the time) all over the wood and screws, and all's been fine for the past 5 years....and they do get a LOT of use as we are away a lot.

They don't sink in to soft or sandy ground now, and are fine on rough gravel etc too.

Without such a base to hold them square, I think they'll inevitably start to splay out as age/brittleness of the plastic takes it's toll.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*DIY blocks*

Hi,

Similar to Rapide561, I "obtained" a scaffold plank, cut it into four and created two double wooden blocks, then the yellow perils are fixed to the wood by custom made steel pegs, (different lengths depending on whether we use two bits of wood or one.

In use, the tyres sit on the wood and hold it in place and then the ramps are held by the steel pegs - result!!!.

We have found that in many cases we only need the wood blocks, but I am modifying them this winter with 2 WBP ply packing pieces, which will give a little more height (when needed) and more flexibility.

Regards

Bill & Pat


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I am now on my second set. Bought at Malvern Show, used them once and they split at the narrow end the first time of using. Will use them split, like the last set. Won't be buying any more of those.
Add my name to the list of complainants.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the small Fiamma ramps never had a problem but this year I bought a pair of Milenco Quattro's and one has cracked and a part broken off after very little use.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Millenco Quatros are poor on a concrete/bricked surface. As you reverse onto them they literally slip away from underneath the wheels. 

I've tried going forward with the same result.

On the underside of the Quatros there are small pimples so there is not very much of the ramps in contact with the ground. I removed these but the situation is no better. 

On grass I suspect they will be OK but my main use is to level the vehicle on my driveway.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> Millenco Quatros are poor on a concrete/bricked surface. As you reverse onto them they literally slip away from underneath the wheels.
> 
> .


Mike...would they be improved by sitting them on some matting ? We put the Fiamma ones on the yellow grip mats as a matter of course now but wonder if the sort of rubber mats you get for car interiors- or door mats- would be more use. Or, even easier to carry, a length of the non-slip matting which we all use ?

I ask because we need to get some more after our second set of Fiamma are splitting. We were going to go for Milenco but, after the last few posts, I'm not so sure.

We can't really go for wooden homemade ones as we have fairly limited space for them. They travel in the Beeny Box and, from pre-Beeny Box days experience, I don't want them back in the van.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

One of my ramps split while in Spain this year.The ground was gravel and uneven so the ramp would not lay flat on the ground.I purchased them at the NEC about 3 years ago including the bag,but have only used them 6/7 times .

Les


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

If any of you are contemplating Milencos then be aware that they make both a triple and a quad. I have had both and found them excellent. 

I originally had the Quads but they were too high to use on the rear wheels of my low ground clearance so I switched to the triples. These are smaller and also take up less room in the garage. I also bought their level which tells you what step to go up to beforehand!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> The ground was gravel and uneven so the ramp would not lay flat on the ground.
> Les


Don't tell Fiamma Les ! When they replaced the first lot we were told, specifically, that they must not be used on uneven ground or on gravel.

Clearly not many people in the Fiamma Levelling Block Design Centre go motorhoming or, perhaps, only to nice, flat, grassy sites.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > The ground was gravel and uneven so the ramp would not lay flat on the ground.
> ...


Mums the word :roll: :roll:

Les


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, and can't bother to get past page 2, so for your information I have returned two lots now and have had them replaced without any problems..

So hope you got the same, if I could get to the end....

They used to guarantee them, probably don't any more...

Carol


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > Millenco Quatros are poor on a concrete/bricked surface. As you reverse onto them they literally slip away from underneath the wheels.
> ...


Thanks. That might work but the force of driving over the indentations for the tyres are likely to force them backwards. I will try it though next time I move the van.

But for now I use wood in combination with the Fiamma's on my drive - the sort without the ridges for the tyres. That arrangement seems to work OK and the Fiamma's are a lot easier to store as the Quatros are massive and take up too much room. When away I do not get too hung up on levelling but I do take the Fiamma's and use them if on a site if I'm stopped for more than a few days.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Our yellow Fiammas were rubbish, only lasted a few months before falling apart.

We now have Milenco, they seem much better. But we don't use them very often (we got more relaxed about a lot of stuff as we became more experienced MH owners).

Most campsites we use have reasonably level pitches. Outside the house when parked, the MH is on a slight slope forward, but since we're not living in it there, or using the onboard fridge, this doesn't really matter.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought a pair of milenco Quartto last year one cracked and broke at the thin end around the factory moulding indents.
After reading the above post I e-mailed Milenco they asked for pictures
which I sent.
Milenco reply is I must I must have used them on stones but as a goodwill jesture they will exchange the broken on if I send it back with £8 and proof of purchase.
I cannot return to dealer because they have now closed and I do keep small value receipts.

So only option is has anyone got a broken Quartto so one of us can make a good pair.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

p-c said:


> Hi
> I also level the van up a bit when at home. This so the water drains off the roof down the back and not over the side and across a window. I use wooden blocks, paving slabs etc.
> p-c


At home on our gravel drive I run my MH up on ramps for the same reason. But have to back it down and remove ramps to drive off. Why didnt I think of placing a couple of permanent paving slabs where I park the MH? Doh!


----------

